# Cemetery Fence How-to, yes another one....



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

This was a build that I have wanted to do for awhile, and finally got an opportunity to tackle it last year. When doing research to plan the build I must have watched every video available on the topic & combed through all the tutorials I could find. I picked up a bunch of tips & tricks and created some of my own(at least I think I did). So I thought it would be nice to put them all into a single how-to. I had not intended on producing on a step by step instruction or I would have taken better photos, and I probably would have made the ones I did take easier to lay text over, but anywho here is yet another how-to on the cemetery fence build:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful fence, and I suspect you are either an engineer at heart or in reality

I also like the PSA about making sure you know where underground utility lines are before setting up the fence.


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> Beautiful fence, and I suspect you are either an engineer at heart or in reality
> 
> I also like the PSA about making sure you know where underground utility lines are before setting up the fence.


Thank you Roxy that is very kind, only at heart.


----------

